# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  dialects

## labridge31

are there any dialects of spanish in latin america?

----------


## Линдзи

Yes.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

In different parts of Latin America different words are used, as well as accents I believe. And there is a difference between Spanish spoken in Spain, and Spanish spoken in Latin America. In Spain word "vosotros" does not exsist in Latin America. A person living there may not have heard of this. Instead Latin America uses "ustedes".

----------

If I remember correctly, its nosotros, not ustedes.

----------


## Kamion

> If I remember correctly, its nosotros, not ustedes.

 That

----------


## labridge31

but which are these dialects? how are they geographically, say, расположены, or located? can't think of the right word in english.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I am not too sure how they are geographically located. I know that in southern texas basquetbol may be used while in Mexico baloncesto may be. I am not too sure. 
What is your native language?

----------


## monichka

Hi, I am from Mexico City. 
I would like to explain there are no dialects of Spanish in Latinamerica, we speak Spanish. What we have are different accents, slang, and we call things differently, but we do undestand. 
We have many indian languages, which are alive and kicking, and Spanish has adapted some words. 
If you have any question, I will be glad to give you some light on the matter.

----------

bueno, de d

----------

america latina dimunitivos,  . ejemplo en ruso, Vladimir - volodya, sergej, seryozha, es igual que en el castellano de america latina pero con las palabras TB![/quote]

----------


## monichka

> america latina dimunitivos,  . ejemplo en ruso, Vladimir - volodya, sergej, seryozha, es igual que en el castellano de america latina pero con las palabras TB!

 [/quote] 
Si en America Latina, y especialmente en M

----------


## labridge31

so maybe i don't have it clear and i don't even know what a dialect is? cause if you pronounce something differently, skipping some letters, as guest says, does it make it a dialect? in my concept of dialect, people who speak the same language but different dialects have no difficulties understanding each other. and i know hispanics understand each other good anyways, so are there no dialects v kontse kontsov?
and i know those dimitutives are frequent, but i like the other bizarre endings they come up with in colloquial speech. people from bogota, colombia say: cosa, coso, cosiamfiro; vaina, vainolo... jaja it cracks me up.

----------

An example of dialects: French, Spanish or Italian are dialects of Latin, and later developed to be languages. 
A dialect nowadays may be "Spanglish" because it derives from Spanish or English, and doesn

----------


## Pravit

"Spanglish" is not a dialect. It is simply English with some Spanish words thrown in(living in southern New Mexico, I should know). It's also used to jokingly refer to the bad Spanish mixed with English coming from learners of Spanish. There are no people who speak "Spanglish" as their native dialect at home or with friends. About native Spanish speakers, I have heard them alternate some sentences in Spanish and English, but that isn't a dialect. Never have I heard people speak actual creoles of Spanish and English in this area.  Perhaps they will throw in a word of Spanish origin while speaking English or vice versa, but again, that isn't a dialect. 
BTW, does the word "Spanglish" get on anyone else's nerves here? It sounds like someone was trying to be cutesy but ended up being annoying. Sort of like everything else in "Spanglish." 
About what a dialect is, it would be better to describe it like this. Say you have a big pie. It's a blueberry pie but for some reason the crusts are different on each piece. For example, one of them is criss-cross, one of them is closed, one of them is graham cracker, one of them is "open face." The entire pie represents the language and the pieces represent the dialects of this language. One of the dialects is chosen as the "standard" one and the rest of them are called "dialects" because they differ from the standard.

----------


## Линдзи

I don't know if it'd qualify as a dialect, but there's definitely a "Tex-Mex" language down here in southern Texas.  It's not Spanglish - it's this bizzaro code-switching.  Businesses do the Spanglish thing to be cutesy ("Really Bueno!" on the gas station signs?  Ouch ouch ouch) but people will actually say things like, for example, "watchale" instead of "watch out"...

----------


## Pravit

> I don't know if it'd qualify as a dialect, but there's definitely a "Tex-Mex" language down here in southern Texas.  It's not Spanglish - it's this bizzaro code-switching.  Businesses do the Spanglish thing to be cutesy ("Really Bueno!" on the gas station signs?  Ouch ouch ouch) but people will actually say things like, for example, "watchale" instead of "watch out"...

 I've heard(and seen) things like that, but I certainly wouldn't call it a dialect. If so, then 1337 is also a dialect and the Summer Language Institute should be scrambling to CounterStrike servers.

----------


## translationsnmru

The question about what exactly is a dialect has caused more discussions and arguments among linguists that you can shake a stick at. However, it is most common meaning is "a local (regional) variety of a language that has distinctive grammatical, phonetical and lexical features". The fact that Spanish-speaking people throughout the Latin America understand each other doesn't mean by itself that there are no different dialects of Spanish. BTW, I am not trying to say that such dialects do exist—I don't know enough Spanish to say something on the subject).   But _if_ some national variety of Spanish has distinctive grammatical, phonetical etc. features, then it can be rightfully called a dialect.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Would you say that the English spoken by the Americans and the English spoken by the English can be called dialects?

----------


## Pravit

No, they are not dialects, although in England there are variants of English which you could call "dialects."

----------


## Евгения Белякова

But in America they have variants of English too, right? Like the difference between New York and Texas is different. What is an example of a dialect? Between two languages or language.

----------


## Pravit

The English spoken in New York and Texas differ too little to be considered "dialects." It's true that there is a different accent in these regions but the English is more or less the same. Some people consider "Ebonics" to be a dialect, but I wouldn't really be too sure about that. Perhaps it's not the best example, but look at the last couple of posts by VM in the topic "Russian Birthday Party."

----------


## Евгения Белякова

What is Ebonics? Where is that spoken?

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by Линдзи  I don't know if it'd qualify as a dialect, but there's definitely a "Tex-Mex" language down here in southern Texas.  It's not Spanglish - it's this bizzaro code-switching.  Businesses do the Spanglish thing to be cutesy ("Really Bueno!" on the gas station signs?  Ouch ouch ouch) but people will actually say things like, for example, "watchale" instead of "watch out"...   I've heard(and seen) things like that, but I certainly wouldn't call it a dialect. If so, then 1337 is also a dialect and the Summer Language Institute should be scrambling to CounterStrike servers.

 If 1337 is a dialect Ill have to try for my Ph.D this spring.  ::

----------


## Kamion

> Originally Posted by Pravit        Originally Posted by Линдзи  I don't know if it'd qualify as a dialect, but there's definitely a "Tex-Mex" language down here in southern Texas.  It's not Spanglish - it's this bizzaro code-switching.  Businesses do the Spanglish thing to be cutesy ("Really Bueno!" on the gas station signs?  Ouch ouch ouch) but people will actually say things like, for example, "watchale" instead of "watch out"...   I've heard(and seen) things like that, but I certainly wouldn't call it a dialect. If so, then 1337 is also a dialect and the Summer Language Institute should be scrambling to CounterStrike servers.   If 1337 is a dialect Ill have to try for my Ph.D this spring.

 What is this 1337-thing? I keep hearing it on the forum but I

----------


## Pravit

> some modern expression between teenagers

   ::   ::   ::  Kamion, you're such a nerd. 
I believe Wikipedia has an article on the subject. I don't think anyone actually uses it as "slang" now, it's mostly used for humor purposes. 
Translation:
l0l0 j0r farg0rt n00b 1337 0r m0rt0rn expr3ssi0rt. 1337 0r ph!l0s0ph0rt. ph0rs0rph0rt0rn of n00b g0rt pwn0red 1337 h4x 
Ah....classical 0r dialect at its best!

----------


## BlackMage

Way too many people at my school use it as a primary method of communication. 
Example:
1-D00d whats up n00b.
2-OMFG u are such a fagx0r.
1-Double you tee eff?
2-U f00b, I pwn j00!
1-Don't make me TeeKay(Team Kill) you m0f0.
2-Dude, man, that ain't cool man.

----------


## Pravit

> Way too many people at my school use it as a primary method of communication.

 Goodness.   

> 2-Dude, man, that ain't cool man.

 That isn't 1337!   

> 1-D00d whats up n00b. 
> 2-OMFG u are such a fagx0r. 
> 1-Double you tee eff? 
> 2-U f00b, I pwn j00! 
> 1-Don't make me TeeKay(Team Kill) you m0f0.

 These are examples of what would be called "lam0rsp34k." 
BTW, I'm sick of that blasted penguin with the laptop. That is the icon of everyone and his dog these days. Although it's a marked improvement over "dork wearing sunglasses and beanie."

----------


## BlackMage

> [
> BTW, I'm sick of that blasted penguin with the laptop. That is the icon of everyone and his dog these days. Although it's a marked improvement over "dork wearing sunglasses and beanie."

 1. it wasnt a beanie
2. it was from a very popular indie film

----------


## Dogboy182

Indie films are fux0r3d up.

----------


## monichka

Hi! 
The reason I stated Spanglish might be considered a dialect, is because there is a filologist called Ilan Stavans who has translated Don Quijote to Spanglish, in order to legitimate, what he considers to be, a dialect coming from the crossbreeding of Spanish and English.  
Another interesting fact is that he has compiled a dictionary with 6000 words. And though he accepts Spanglish lacks a formal structure he sustains that it is spoken by almost 25 million people living in the US-Mexico border and in the future will develop and become a language. 
The translation by Mr. Stavans has been considered a joke by the Spanish Royal Academy of Language (I belive he has been excomunicated!!!). I haven

----------


## Линдзи

I actually don't find Spanglish (or, rather, Tejano) offensive at all.  Kind of funny at times, but not offensive.  It's the natural result of the shifting US-Texas border.  Then again, I'm not much of a linguistic purist, so I've never understood why people get their panties in a twist over language drift and word borrowing.

----------


## labridge31

i don't think spanglish is a breed of spanish and english because most english speakers can't understand spanglish.

----------


## Kamion

Maybe they can understand 50 %  ::

----------


## Pravit

I don't really care about Spanglish, but I can understand most of it despite never having studied Spanish. If people held everyday conversations consisting entirely of "Spanglish", I'd be less skeptical about calling it a dialect, but from what I've heard, it's mainly conversations in Spanish with a few "Spanglish" words thrown in(or vice versa). Of course, since I don't really know Spanish that well, I can't say how "standard" the "standard" parts of their Spanish conversations are. Has anyone heard English-like structure from people speaking "Spanglish"? Perhaps it is more widespread in Texas than here, although about 60% of the population of my hometown is Hispanic. 
About dialects not having a grammar and a formal structure, I wouldn't be too sure about that. Dialects may have a very defined and rigid structure, it's just that oftentimes nobody writes down what exactly these structures are. The main distinguishing feature of a dialect is how it differs from what is considered the "standard dialect." 
Perhaps in a hundred years or so there will arise a creole language of Spanish and English that you might call a "dialect", but in my opinion "Spanglish" is just a gimmick language people use either to sound cute or when they can't remember the proper word in the other language. There are plenty of Russian words that have been "adapted" from English, however, I don't think this would be grounds for the existence of "Russglish."

----------


## Линдзи

Oh, "Spanglish" is totally a stupid gimmick thing in most of the US, but it's significantly different near the border here.  For one thing, it's systematic - there are conventions about which words appear in which language, which ones are mixtures, which grammatical elements come from which language, etc. I believe that's one of the determining factors of whether a variant is considered a true dialect or not.  It's not just a matter of throwing in a word from one language if you can't recall it in the other. 
Also, a lot of the words are totally invented.  My favorite thus far is "troque" for "truck."  I also like the rather sketchy use of the word "carpeta" to mean "carpet" and not "file folder."  (A truck in Spanish is "camion" and a carpet is "alfombra," incidentally).

----------


## Pravit

Perhaps. You do realize that Las Cruces, New Mexico is around 50 miles away from the Mexican border, right? Well, our "Spanglish" does not really seem like a dialect, but I suppose I can't speak for "Texas Spanglish." Texans... 
About invented words, I make up tons of "Russian" words from English when I'm not careful. As well as "false friends" and so on.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I'm kind of curious, in your area of New Mexico Pravit do some people there speak Spanish?

----------


## Линдзи

> Perhaps. You do realize that Las Cruces, New Mexico is around 50 miles away from the Mexican border, right? Well, our "Spanglish" does not really seem like a dialect, but I suppose I can't speak for "Texas Spanglish." Texans... 
> About invented words, I make up tons of "Russian" words from English when I'm not careful. As well as "false friends" and so on.

 I think the difference is that this part of Texas WAS Mexico 150 years ago, when they switched the border again, at which point a lot of the local residents metaphorically threw up their hands and yelled "SCREW IT!" and declined to move south of the new border.  Down here a lot of the Latino families have been in the area FOREVER.  So it's not simply a matter of people moving around, it's a matter of the same people living in the same area, with a new national tongue decending upon them.  (And yes, I know that the US doesn't have a national language, but c'mon.  English is the de facto official language.)  It seems to make a difference culturally, which makes a difference linguistically, methinks.  It's a different kind of assimilation, and a different kind of linguistic assimilation... 
The thing about the invented words is that they're _consistent_.  _Everyone_ calls trucks (camiones) "troques."  It's the correct word for them here.  Same goes for any number of other words.  I'm nigh fluent in Spanish, and obviously I'm fluent in English, but I still don't get what people are talking about a lot of the time - because it's not just a mix, it's _different_.  I don't know - it's hard to explain.  Creole-esque, in any case.  I don't think it's as distinctly developed as Creole, though.

----------


## Линдзи

> I'm kind of curious, in your area of New Mexico Pravit do some people there speak Spanish?

 \ 
d00d, not to be derisive, but it's called Las Cruces.  And it's in the state of New MEXICO.  These are clues that hint at the answer to your question.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Thank you Lindsay.

----------


## Линдзи

> Thank you Lindsay.

   ::

----------


## monichka

Even if you are fluent in Spanish if would be difficult to understand "Spanglish" or Tejano...it was a surprise for me to know that "carpeta" means rug in Spanglish...

----------


## Линдзи

> Even if you are fluent in Spanish if would be difficult to understand "Spanglish" or Tejano...it was a surprise for me to know that "carpeta" means rug in Spanglish...

 Hence my suspicion that Tejano, while it possibly may not yet be a dialect, is on its way to dialect-hood.

----------

como q aunque uno hable espa

----------


## monichka

Estimado Guest: 
Con todo respeto, sostengo que  puedes no pillar el Spanglish en su totalidad, porque no todas las palabras se forman del espa

----------


## Линдзи

[quote=monichka]Estimado Guest: 
Con todo respeto, sostengo que  puedes no pillar el Spanglish en su totalidad, porque no todas las palabras se forman del espa

----------


## monichka

Looking forward to hear from you and your students...by the way what do you teach Lindsey? 
Sitense is funny! Sitense en la carpeta or sitense in the carpeta? Ha, ha! Eatense the panqueques or Eatense los panqueques?   
By the way, congratulations on your opinions in the Bush vs Kerry forum.

----------


## Линдзи

> Looking forward to hear from you and your students...by the way what do you teach Lindsey?

 Remedial English reading.  Still looking for some Spanglish.  The problem is that I don't keep essays, I grade them and hand them back...   

> Sitense is funny! Sitense en la carpeta or sitense in the carpeta? Ha, ha! Eatense the panqueques or Eatense los panqueques?

 Hee!  I think it'd be "sitense on la carpeta."  I'm not fluent in Spanglish yet, though.  "Eatense" (  ::  ) is not, I believe, a commonly used word.  Hee.     

> By the way, congratulations on your opinions in the Bush vs Kerry forum.

 Thanks   ::

----------

My newest Spanglish word: 
"liberia" 
Hee.  Hooray Spanglish. 
Guess what it means!

----------


## Pravit

I'm guessing it doesn't mean a small West African country that was once the subject of a Michael Jackson song? 
Man, couldn't they say "libreria" or something?

----------


## Линдзи

> I'm guessing it doesn't mean a small West African country that was once the subject of a Michael Jackson song? 
> Man, couldn't they say "libreria" or something?

 No, because, you see, a "libreria" is a bookstore, and that's _different_!    ::

----------

why is "libreria" spanglish??? it is just pure spanish!!! 
and, by the way...don't forget the stress mark : librer

----------


## Pravit

No, "liberia" was the Spanglish word.

----------


## Линдзи

Yes.  *Liberia.*  Meaning "library."  I believe this is somewhat nonstandard, no?

----------


## Pravit

Yo, do the accent marks in Spanish actually mean anything? At first I thought they were stress marks like in Russian, but then I realized that they weren't. I know accent marks in French don't actually mean anything...

----------


## waxwing

eh? e acute and e grave are different sounds aren't they? I mean it's been a loooong time since I studied French, but ..?

----------


## Pravit

Whoops, yeah, they are  ::  But I meant they don't mean anything stress-wise.

----------


## monichka

Accents are used in Spanish to let you know where the word is stressed,  Accentuation rules are not difficult to learn and there are few exceptions.  
Many words which are written the same, are diferentiated by an accent to have a completely different meaning. There are many funny examples, e.g. El llor

----------


## Линдзи

Goense to la bookeria!

----------


## monichka

::

----------


## Pravit

You mean they *are* used to show stress? I never knew! Thanks, monichka. 
As for Russian, the stress marks are not shown because it is assumed a Russian speaker instinctively knows where to put the stress. In words where the meaning is ambiguous without stress, there is usually a stress mark printed.

----------


## waxwing

> As for Russian, the stress marks are not shown because it is assumed a Russian speaker instinctively knows where to put the stress.

 Yeah, just like English and, I guess, most other languages.   

> In words where the meaning is ambiguous without stress, there is usually a stress mark printed.

 I've never seen that. Could you give an example?

----------


## JJ

> I've never seen that. Could you give an example?

 The words мук*а* (flour) - м*у*ка (suffering) are usually printed with stress mark.

----------


## waxwing

Hmmm .. I would have thought you could usually guess it from context  ::  
how about :  мука - очень тяжёлая    ::

----------


## JJ

> how about :  мука - очень тяжёлая

 My working class origin says to me about "flour".  ::  I imagine a 50 kg flour bag.  ::  Actually it depends on context, you are right. I never expect to see "sufferring" in a cooking recipe's book. But they usually print a stress mark in belletristic literature books.

----------


## Pravit

*Belletristic* literature! I must admit, this is one of the few times Russians have actually taught me new English words.

----------


## monichka

> You mean they *are* used to show stress? I never knew! Thanks, monichka. 
> You are welcome!  
> As for Russian, the stress marks are not shown because it is assumed a Russian speaker instinctively knows where to put the stress. In words where the meaning is ambiguous without stress, there is usually a stress mark printed.

 Ay, ay ay! that is one reason why Russian is so difficult to learn for Spanish speaking people! Thanks Pravit!

----------


## Pravit

That is one reason why Russian is difficult to learn for *all* people, not just Spanish speakers  ::

----------


## JJ

> *Belletristic* literature! I must admit, this is one of the few times Russians have actually taught me new English words.

 There is a wide used expression in Russian "художественная литература" or more formal "беллетристика". It includes novels, poems, stories, tales, sci-fiction... in another words all books for fun.

----------


## Pravit

I know the term художественная литература but I have never heard the term "belletristic literature" used in English, since "literature" is usually assumed to mean (художественная) литература unless the context would mean it is technical literature or something like that. However, using Lingvo to look up the meaning of "belletristic", I got "художественная литература", so you could say I learned the meaning of the English word from Russian   ::

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by Pravit  *Belletristic* literature! I must admit, this is one of the few times Russians have actually taught me new English words.   There is a wide used expression in Russian "художественная литература" or more formal "беллетристика". It includes novels, poems, stories, tales, sci-fiction... in another words all books for fun.

 It sounds like 'fiction' to me ... ? And indeed lingvo.yandex.ru gives беллетристика as one of the translations of 'fiction'.

----------

You said that russians don't use stress marks because they can just figure out where the stress is, but i think that is not true. In fact, when i was in russia this summer, some people told me that people from different social classes put the stress on different syllabes, and it is quite easy to spot people who did not receive a formal education just  by listening to them and seeing where do they stress certain words.  
Did anyone else hear about that? 
by the way, i thinkl that the spanish way of writing words is the best one ever invented...you now how to read any single word, where the accent is...the word contains all the information you need to pronounce it....not like in english or russian...

----------


## Линдзи

> by the way, i thinkl that the spanish way of writing words is the best one ever invented...you now how to read any single word, where the accent is...the word contains all the information you need to pronounce it....not like in english or russian...

   ::   Not all words have accent marks in Spanish. Also, one syllable words sometimes have accent marks.

----------


## Pravit

> You said that russians don't use stress marks because they can just figure out where the stress is, but i think that is not true. In fact, when i was in russia this summer, some people told me that people from different social classes put the stress on different syllabes, and it is quite easy to spot people who did not receive a formal education just  by listening to them and seeing where do they stress certain words.  
> Did anyone else hear about that?

 This is true for some common words like ложить and some others I can't remember now. But for most words, Russians can guess the stress correctly. Just like English speakers. Upon being presented a word they've never seen before, most English speakers, regardless of education level, can pronounce the word correctly and with the right stress.

----------

> Not all words have accent marks in Spanish. Also, one syllable words sometimes have accent marks.

 I'm spanish...i know that, believe me  ::

----------


## monichka

> Originally Posted by Anonymous  
> by the way, i thinkl that the spanish way of writing words is the best one ever invented...you now how to read any single word, where the accent is...the word contains all the information you need to pronounce it....not like in english or russian...      Not all words have accent marks in Spanish. Also, one syllable words sometimes have accent marks.

 Accentuation rules in Spanish are very easy and just a few, if you learn them you may understand and diferentiate the meaning of words very easily. The thing is that when you write you must not to forget to write the accents. This is one problem the Russian and English speakers don

----------


## Pravit

Is preterito plusquamperfecto similar to something like "I *had* done something"? In other words, an action that happened in a past before the past that we're talking about?

----------

> Is preterito plusquamperfecto similar to something like "I *had* done something"? In other words, an action that happened in a past before the past that we're talking about?

 Yes! It is the past before just another past...it is easier to say the action than to describe it!

----------


## DenisM

> ... This is true for some common words like ложить and some others I can't remember now. But for most words, Russians can guess the stress correctly. Just like English speakers. Upon being presented a word they've never seen before, most English speakers, regardless of education level, can pronounce the word correctly and with the right stress.

 Well I can remember that Gorby used to say ( and probably still does ) нАчать прИнять и углУбить ( instead of начАть, принЯть and углубИть )

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Is preterito plusquamperfecto similar to something like "I *had* done something"? In other words, an action that happened in a past before the past that we're talking about?   Yes! It is the past before just another past...it is easier to say the action than to describe it!

 In English this is the "past perfect". We also used to use the term pluperfect, but it seems to have fallen out of usage.

----------


## Pravit

Waxwing, friend, I wish to come to China soon. Are you enjoying the food there?

----------


## Линдзи

> In English this is the "past perfect". We also used to use the term pluperfect, but it seems to have fallen out of usage.

 I'd like to bring it back.  I like the term "pluperfect son of a bitch."

----------

The thing is that in spanish we have two types of past where english have just one, and they correspond (roughly) with the perfect and imperfect forms of russian verbs. So instead of using a different verb if the action is finished or not, we use one verb but with different endings. For this reason it is usually not difficult to choose the right aspect in russian (in the past), if you can speak spanish... 
Also, english people find it quite tricky to chose the right tense in spanish... 
but, of course, the trickiest thing is the subjunctive  ::  I think that i never knew a non-native speaker who could use it correctly, except, maybe, french  people.

----------

The thing is that in spanish we have two types of past where english have just one, and they correspond (roughly) with the perfect and imperfect forms of russian verbs. So instead of using a different verb if the action is finished or not, we use one verb but with different endings. For this reason it is usually not difficult to choose the right aspect in russian (in the past), if you can speak spanish... 
Also, english people find it quite tricky to chose the right tense in spanish... 
but, of course, the trickiest thing is the subjunctive  ::  I think that i never knew a non-native speaker who can use it correctly, except, maybe, french  people.

----------


## waxwing

> Waxwing, friend, I wish to come to China soon. Are you enjoying the food there?

 I'm lukewarm about it ... especially the lukewarm fare in the Uni canteen  :: 
No doubt there is some great cuisine here, but I had to learn bu2 la4 pretty fast, even up here in the north (I think it's even hotter down south from what I've heard).
Hotpot restaurants are very popular, and very good for a cold winter. Although I feel the idea of going into a restaurant and cooking the food yourself somewhat of a rip off  :: . 
Winter is starting to set in big time here so I'm looking forward to a quick trip south for the spring festival in Feb!   

> I'd like to bring it back. I like the term "pluperfect son of a bitch."

 Yeah, I agree ... errr .. OK I'll stop trying to be clever and say I really didn't understand that joke.

----------


## Линдзи

It's not a joke.  It's just an insult.  I have no idea what it actually even means about the insultee, but one of my relatives regularly uses it, and it cracks me up.  Perhaps it means someone was once a son of a bitch, but has completed that action?

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by Линдзи     Not all words have accent marks in Spanish. Also, one syllable words sometimes have accent marks.   I'm spanish...i know that, believe me

 Yeah, I wasn't saying you didn't know that.  What I was saying was that the accent marks don't really help me much with my Spanish pronunciation, because they're not on every word.  You have to learn the rules of emphasis (or just listen to so much Spanish that they become second nature) in order to be able to correctly pronounce words as a non-native speaker.

----------


## Jca

> What I was saying was that the accent marks don't really help me much with my Spanish pronunciation, because they're not on every word. You have to learn the rules of emphasis

 When you find a new word, the accent is telling you how to pronounce it. Just think of some example words and you'll see:  *esperanza*  : you see no accent, so as it ends in vowel (or 's' or 'n'), the stress doesn't fall on the last nor on the last but two -> esperAnza 
[b]c

----------

Hola nenes!  ::   
Yo hablo calstellano es q me vivia mucho  tiempo en Argentina.Si, hay una differencia entre espanol (se hablan en Espana) y castellano (q se hablan en Argentina).Por ejemplo hay una differencia en el significato de algunas palabritas.Claro q  tambien hay una gran differencia en pronuncia y  en una forma de hablar eso o eso.
Espanol....pardon..castellano es mi segunda lengua. Es q mi nazionzlita  es rusa, yo hablo ingles y despues empeze a ensenar espanol, pero despues de irme a Argentina la lengua castellana me parecio mas ... mas para mi!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------

8888888888888888 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声   诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声

----------

8888888888888888  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载  铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声三星手机铃声下载 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声   诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声

----------

777777777777777777777  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声   手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载   铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声彩信彩信下载手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画    铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声和旋铃声下载

----------

777777777777777777777  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声   手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载   铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声彩信彩信下载手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画    铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声和旋铃声下载

----------

